# Sticky  Animal Antibiotics for People



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Stuck thread by request.

Share what you know about livestock and fish meds for people.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

*This, from Tirednurse in another thread:*

Azithromycin -used for respiratory infections, sinus infection, some ear infections 
Adult -500mg x 1 day, followed by 250mg x 4 days
Child 10mg/kg x 1 day, followed by 5mg/kg x 4 days

Amoxicillin- Urinary, ear, anthrax, pneumonia, sinus, skin, respiratory
Adult 500mg 2-3 times a day for 5-7 days
Child 20-30mg/kg per day divided into 2 doses per day

Ciprofloxacin- urinary, sinus 
Adult 250mg twice a day for 7 days
Child ≥1 year : 10-20 mg/kg q12hr; individual dose not to exceed 750 mg q12hr for 10-21 days

Keflex -skin wounds, urinary, ear, respiratory
Adult 250 mg every 6 hours, ort a dose of 500 mg every 12 hours for 7 to 14 days
Child 25-50mg/kg divided doses for 7 days

Remember these are common antiboitics and the common dosage. I can not prescribe and advise you that you will have to use any of this information at your own risk. If you have an allergy to any antibiotic make sure you do not use any in the same class. For example, allergic to penicillin- don't use any antibiotic that ends with "illin" because it is a penicillin. example above is amoxicillin

As to your question on signs and symptoms I think this thread could become very long. there was a post a while back that suggested some good medical books. All infections can turn deadly if not cared for properly. However in a SHTF situation treating the most common infections would probably be skin infections due to cuts and injuries we don't think about now. An infection in a cut finger not cared for properly could turn into a major infection that could enter the blood stream ( sepsis) and easily kill you. 
Pneumonia is pretty common and fairly easy to treat if you have the medications, but also can make you pretty miserable and weak as a kitten. Untreated it can kill.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

More information. 

The antibiotics labeled for fish or aquarium use are the exact same medication you would buy for yourselves at the pharmacy. I have checked everything I have ever boughten on pill identification sites for the size, shape, color, and distinguishing writing. Every pill comes up with the correct medication names along with name of the pharmaceutical company it was manufactured at. 

I will also suggest buying only from a US source. you may have to pay a little more for it but it is safe this way. Other countries do not have the same regulations on selling of expired or damaged medication. 

do your homework. If you have ever been sick and gotten an antibiotic find out what it was. If you did ok on this one the rest in the same class are probably OK for you also. the same applies to the ones you may have had a reaction to.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Is there a reliable website for expiration dates, or how long past the stamped date you can go? I know some will turn poisonous. I want to get some, but I never get sick enough to need antibiotics. I haven't had to take any since August of '02, had walking pneumonia in boot camp. Since then, nothing. I'd still like to, just in case.


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

Well I had a hacking cough and felt like bronchitis coming on. Took the dog's antibiotics, wife used to be a pharmacy tech, can't tell you what type but it worked good. This is what I call a little known provision of the "Affordable Care Act".

It's cheaper to go see the vet. WOOF WOOF


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

Well I had a hacking cough and felt like bronchitis coming on. Took the dog's antibiotics, wife used to be a pharmacy tech, can't tell you what type but it worked good. This is what I call a little known provision of the "Affordable Care Act".

It's cheaper to go see the vet. WOOF WOOF


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

People try to stop the bleeding too quickly after being cut. 

Let it bleed bro.......


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Good thread, thank you tirednurse.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> More information.
> 
> The antibiotics labeled for fish or aquarium use are the exact same medication you would buy for yourselves at the pharmacy. I have checked everything I have ever boughten on pill identification sites for the size, shape, color, and distinguishing writing. Every pill comes up with the correct medication names along with name of the pharmaceutical company it was manufactured at. .


I have ordered from this company Free Shipping on Fish Antibiotics- Fish Mox, Fish Flex, & More! in the past and was satisfied with their products.


----------



## exmilitary (Jun 17, 2013)

Good topic. Add charcoal , syrup of ipecec, and if you have access to a good doctor nitroglycerin, episode pen, ventolin, and finally lidocaine. I carry these in my kit.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

My local pet store told me that the Peoples Republic of Oregon has told them as soon as their stock runs out, they can't sell any more. So I bought all they had and put them in the freezer. So watch your state.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This is excellent information. Going right to hardcopy. Thanks, everyone.

If anyone knows, should you keep antibiotics in the fridge, or freeze them for best storage?


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Freeze


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

this information should be sticky


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

If anyone sees a source for Azithromycin please let me know. preferably a PM so I will get a notification email. I have been unable to find any in about 4 months and I am getting a little worried that I will not be able to replace.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

I know with cattle the penicillin works just as good on humans, we always keep a few bottles on hand, and the blood clot stuff I've been using for years, it looks like oxidized copper flake, but it works fantastically and in my opinion works better than the stuff you can buy for human use. It says on there not for human use, but at $10 for a pound of it vs 20+ for a small packet of human approved stuff you can't go wrong.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

This is where I've gotten my fish antibiotics from over the years.
Free Shipping on Fish Antibiotics- Fish Mox, Fish Flex, & More!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> If anyone sees a source for Azithromycin please let me know. preferably a PM so I will get a notification email. I have been unable to find any in about 4 months and I am getting a little worried that I will not be able to replace.


To the best of my knowledge the FDA made Azithromycin impossible to get online few years ago. I still keep looking for it.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

If you do keep animal antibiotics print this page out for reference.
https://www.doomandbloom.net/alternative-antibiotics-in-survival/

You are responsible in deciding to use this information but I keep this page with my fish antibiotics.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

If anyone does find Azithromycin as tirednurse asked, post it here too, or pm me, as I'm sure others would like to find it as well. It's one that is most often prescribed for my wife with sinus infections since she is allergic to penicillin.

Also, for anyone else that has an allergic reaction to penicillin, I found this list of alternative antibiotics and a list of what they are typically used for. Obviously not all these can be found without a prescription, but its good info to have.

Allergy to penicillin and alternative antibiotics


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Joe Smith said:


> Well I had a hacking cough and felt like bronchitis coming on. Took the dog's antibiotics, wife used to be a pharmacy tech, can't tell you what type but it worked good. This is what I call a little known provision of the "Affordable Care Act".
> 
> It's cheaper to go see the vet. WOOF WOOF


Well not so much

I had a root canal done last year, and the doc gave me prescription for a 10 day dose of 500mg amoxicillin and it cost me $4

So the "fish" antibiotics are about twice the cost of the prescribed meds, but at least you can get them.

at twice the cost.


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

I know a guy who would put a thimble full of tylan 200 in his coffee in the morning if he was sick or had a hangover lol


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I agree that if you've got the time and it's serious enough for a doctor prescribed antibiotics are by far the best choice... the professionally chosen, insurance paid meds are almost always the best choice. And without SHTF we should always use the Doc. In my opinion "animal antibiotics" are strictly for emergencies but on this site most of us are willing o pay a bit extra for long term storage meds "just in case".


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

hag said:


> I know a guy who would put a thimble full of tylan 200 in his coffee in the morning if he was sick or had a hangover lol


I thought Tylan 200 was for injection only; guess it can also be mixed with coffee.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

John Galt said:


> I have ordered from this company Free Shipping on Fish Antibiotics- Fish Mox, Fish Flex, & More! in the past and was satisfied with their products.


I appreciate the link. I have used this company in the past, but had forgotten about them. It was a good reminder for me to order some more antibiotics and just did.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A couple fairly decent deals at the present time. I have used products from this supplier and can attest that they are quality. Last time I used some was 2 years past expiration, but still worked just fine. I store all of my antibiotics in the freezer so may have helped.

Fish Antibiotics Packages - Be Prepared For Sick Fish & Get Free Shipping


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

For the "WTF? Math?!" people like me - 1 Kg = 2.2 lbs.

There's likely to be some converting when it comes to human use.


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2016)

Not sure I understand what you mean with some of these names. For example, when you say "episode pen" do you mean an EpiPen as in an Epinepherine Autoinjector? Also I'm not sure what "ventolin" means. Is this for asthma? I understand lidocaine and nitro but SOME of this stuff needs to be explained.


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2016)

I keep what antibiotics I can in as large a quantity as I can get them but I also keep stuff that's useful for more serious injuries. I keep carbocaine which I get from my dentist for numbing areas that have to be sutured. I keep large supplies of burn cream and antibiotic creams. And one of the most useful things of all which is Dilaudid at a concentration of 8mg per 1 ml of saline and 3ml syringes with 1 -1/2 25ga. needles for IM administration in the gluteus maximus muscle (Buttock). I have 2 chromic gut sutures sealed in sterile paks. And clamps. And all this is stored in with all the normal first aid stuff.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

If folks only plan to buy one antibiotic then I believe Cipro is the best one to buy (broad spectrum, plus also gram positive and gram negative).

In our house we don't have human or animal antibiotics, just plain old antibiotics. 90% of it was prescribed by the vet, but it is all all the same stuff. There are a lot of differences when it comes to pain killers though.

FYI for folks with chickens or livestock, buy water soluble antibiotics before the end of the year! The packs sold for poultry/swine, or even the feed antibiotics sold for cattle.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

If anyone is looking to stock or restock antibiotics.

Fish Antibiotics - Free Shipping on NON-Prescription Fish Antibiotics


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

RedLion said:


> If anyone is looking to stock or restock antibiotics.
> 
> Fish Antibiotics - Free Shipping on NON-Prescription Fish Antibiotics


I have purchased from this site. The products were fresh and quickly delivered. Just an FYI.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Thomas brand antibiotics is one of the brands you want to tap into - from everything indicated the only difference between the pet & human is the labeling ....


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

For those of you with relevant training:

As far as I know, here's the highest useful strengths of what I can purchase as "fish antibiotics/antifungal".

Medication Strength Capsules Price
Amoxicillin 500mg 100 $47.99
Cephalexin 500mg 100 $54.99
Tetracycline 500mg 100 $84.99
Ampicillin 250mg 100 $44.99
Clindamycin 150mg 100 $55.99
Metronidazole 500mg 60 $59.99
Erythromycin 500mg 100 $60.99
Ciprofloxacin  500mg 30 $54.99
Azithromycin 500mg 60 $99.99
Penicillin 500mg 100 $54.99

Fluconazole 100mg 30 $52.95

I want to cover as many infections as possible with what I buy. 
I also want to get the biggest bang for my buck.

What combination of the above, (or something else), do you recommend I buy?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I would vote for a big jug of Tetracycline. Most bugs are resistant to pennicillin but some aint. Get one of each.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Except those of us that are allergic to any of the "cillins"

*Rancher*


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Gunn said:


> My local pet store told me that the Peoples Republic of Oregon has told them as soon as their stock runs out, they can't sell any more. So I bought all they had and put them in the freezer. So watch your state.


I don't think it's wise to store your antibiotics in the freezer. Many articles I've read say that destroys their potency. They recommend storing them as cold as you can ABOVE freezing.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

tirednurse said:


> More information.
> 
> The antibiotics labeled for fish or aquarium use are the exact same medication you would buy for yourselves at the pharmacy. I have checked everything I have ever boughten on pill identification sites for the size, shape, color, and distinguishing writing. Every pill comes up with the correct medication names along with name of the pharmaceutical company it was manufactured at.
> 
> I will also suggest buying only from a US source. you may have to pay a little more for it but it is safe this way. Other countries do not have the same regulations on selling of expired or damaged medication.


I've heard reports of less-reputable companies cutting the antibiotic with cornstarch and re-placing it in the capsules.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

txmarine6531 said:


> Is there a reliable website for expiration dates, or how long past the stamped date you can go? I know some will turn poisonous. I want to get some, but I never get sick enough to need antibiotics. I haven't had to take any since August of '02, had walking pneumonia in boot camp. Since then, nothing. I'd still like to, just in case.


In the case of Tetracyclines, such as Doxycycline, they can become toxic too long past their expiration date.

Studies performed by the FDA revealed that 90% of medications tested were perfectly fine to use 8-to-15 years after the expiration date.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

tirednurse said:


> If anyone sees a source for Azithromycin please let me know. preferably a PM so I will get a notification email. I have been unable to find any in about 4 months and I am getting a little worried that I will not be able to replace.


I found it here: www.payless-petproducts.com as "Fish Azithromycin".


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Rick said:


> Not sure I understand what you mean with some of these names. For example, when you say "episode pen" do you mean an EpiPen as in an Epinepherine Autoinjector? Also I'm not sure what "ventolin" means. Is this for asthma? I understand lidocaine and nitro but SOME of this stuff needs to be explained.


Ventolin is a trade name for Salbutamol. It also known as albuterol and marketed as Ventolin among other names;it is a medication that opens up the medium and large airways in the lungs.

Fang

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

TGus said:


> I don't think it's wise to store your antibiotics in the freezer. Many articles I've read say that destroys their potency. They recommend storing them as cold as you can ABOVE freezing.


Actually,apart from Ampicillin, the molecules are large enough to withstand freeze/thaw cycles without affecting their efficacy. 
A classic bit of research describes this back in 1980:

Activity of antibiotic admixtures subjected to different freeze-thaw treatments.
Holmes CJ, et al. Drug Intell Clin Pharm. 1980.
Authors
Holmes CJ, Ausman RK, Walter CW, Kundsin RB.
Citation
Drug Intell Clin Pharm. 1980 May;14(5):353-7

However: you must freeze it to below -30 degree C as the stability decreases rapidly between 0 and -20 but starts to increase between-20 and -30 degrees C, peaking by at -30 and plateauing at that temperature. (Stability of aqueous solutions of amoxicillin sodium in the frozen and liquid states.
Concannon J, et al. Am J Hosp Pharm. 1986.
Authors
Concannon J, Lovitt H, Ramage M, Tai LH, McDonald C, Sunderland VB.
Citation
Am J Hosp Pharm. 1986 Dec;43(12):3027-30.)

Also note: these results are for admixtures (non-powder forms). I'm not up to speed with powders. Have we got any pharmacists on here who can advise?

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

The use of medicated feeds and medications being sold to farmers without a veterinarian prescription is being restricted. We have had in the past too much fed/given to live stock which is bad for the livestock and humans. 

As far back as 1976 a cousin of mine had a problem He bought 5 or 6 bread sows that got sick within days of being moved to his farm. Review of water, food, housing nothing seemed out of place . They were on fresh grass, had small houses to get out of the rain , sun if they wanted, plenty of clean water and lots of sound grain. They were healthy when moved. 

Looking at where they came from they were inside on concrete , crowded , fed a ground ration that had a low dose of antibiotics in it. We got some feed from the guy and within a couple days the rest are all healthy and doing well. He had to keep feeding them at least some of the medicated feed . Tried a couple times to wean them off but it just did not work. 

Antibiotic resistance is a huge danger . When needed, they are needed and should be used but we use to much, too often in the animals we use for food and to "treat" conditions that do not need treatment or to treat a condition that does not respond to antibiotics. 


Not criticizing those that want to have them on hand Just in case. But I am saying let a small wound bleed a little , clean wounds, change dressings give it 24 hours to see if a fever develops then use the meds. Don't use on animals or humans that are not sick. 

Get your supply of animal meds now before the rules change . Even now If you went to my local feed store I do not know if they would sell to you. It is a big change I can recall having to ask them to mix me some pig feed special in 2002 as what they had prebagged had a low dose of med in it. 

I also think if you can find meats raised on grass or nonmedicated feed you should .


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

We're 'po folk. Our old dog was sneezing green goo, and I wasn't about to spend hundreds of dollars for a vet visit.

I stored some Amoxicillin that I bought from Tractor Supply Company. It was getting old, and it's time to rotate. I looked it up, and depending on the species of mammal, it was about 7 milligrams per pound dosage. I mixed the antibiotic with some beef broth. It's been a few days, and he's much better already. 

That stuff was supposedly for cattle. It worked on my dog. I'm sure it would work on other critters as well :vs_smile:
Someday (soon) we won't have a choice of seeing a vet. Or a doctor. Be ready.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I store several different fish antibiotics as a precaution. (Some of what I store below) I keep them in my spare refrigerator and from what I understand will last years with only some degradation. 

Amoxicillin 250mg AND 500mg (FISH-MOX, FISH-MOX FORTE)

Ciprofloxacin 250mg and 500mg (FISH-FLOX, FISH-FLOX FORTE)

Cephalexin 250mg and 500mg (FISH-FLEX, FISH-FLEX FORTE)

Metronidazole 250mg (FISH-ZOLE)

Doxycycline 100mg (BIRD-BIOTIC)

Ampicillin 250mg and 500mg (FISH-CILLIN, FISH-CILLIN FORTE)

Clindamycin 300mg (FISH-CIN)

Sulfamethoxazole 400mg/Trimethoprin 80mg (BIRD-SULFA)

Azithromycin 250mg (AQUATIC AZITHROMYCIN)


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm not sure if anyone posted this earlier

In the 1980s, the US stockpiles billions of dollars of antibiotics. After all, WWIII was just around the corner. Then, by 1990, it was pretty obvious we weren't going at it with The Soviet Union.
The US Air Force was ordered to study what to do with the tons of antibiotics and general meds that were due to "expire" soon. Their findings? Just use them. 
It turns out that most medication only loses 1 to 2 percent effectiveness per year. That means, a 10 year old bottle of ibuprofen is still at least 80% effective. Of course, stuff like insulin and flu vaccine are exceptions. But I'll take any pain killer or antibiotic over none at all. Just up the dosage accordingly (12 mg instead of 10). 

Or, you can just throw your stuff out every couple of years. That's what Big Pharma wants.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A sale on Cephalexin/Keflex. An additional 10% discount by using the code "FLEXSALE"
I also received free shipping.

Cephalexin and Keflex Fish Antibiotics - Fish Flex & Fish Flex Forte- Free Shipping


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another antibiotic sale. Use code "BULK" and get up to 38% off some packages.

Fish Antibiotics Packages - Be Prepared For Sick Fish & Get Free Shipping


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Got a fridge full of 'em. But I also have a tank full of fish, so no one is the wiser.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Another antibiotic sale. Use code "BULK" and get up to 38% off some packages.
> 
> Fish Antibiotics Packages - Be Prepared For Sick Fish & Get Free Shipping





Sasquatch said:


> Got a fridge full of 'em. But I also have a tank full of fish, so no one is the wiser.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Me too, I keep a drawer full in my garage frig. But ..... I aint got no fish (and I ain't gettin' any).


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I've ordered items like anti-virals, antibiotics, and prednisone twice from this site with no prescription and good results.

Buy Prednisone 'Prednisone' Online Without Prescriptions. No Prescription Needed. Only $0.33. Order Prednisone 'Prednisone' Online Without Prescriptions. Cheap Prednisone 'Prednisone' Online No Prescription.

Shipping was slow and the meds come in blister packs with hard to read print but they work fine. Most seem to be made in India and shipped from England. I keep them stored in the freezer along with a several page printout about each med stored in a ziplock bag with the med.

Just thought I'd put the link out there because if SHTF ever happens the local pharmacy will be closed.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I got a pal who buys antibotics for fish at the feed store. He says they work on humans just fine. Dont think they sell steroids. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just remember different antibiotics are for different things. It would be a good idea to make yourself a cheat sheet stating which antibiotic is for which ailment. Also the dosage and length you need to take them for them to be effective. 

Popping them like tic-tacs and hoping for the best is not a good strategy. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Sasquatch said:


> Just remember different antibiotics are for different things. It would be a good idea to make yourself a cheat sheet stating which antibiotic is for which ailment. Also the dosage and length you need to take them for them to be effective.
> 
> Popping them like tic-tacs and hoping for the best is not a good strategy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Every antibiotic purchase I've made has been after discussing with a nurse and reading up on uses and dosing. That's why I keep a few pages of notes on each choice.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

One of our favorite grand daughters has a Doctors degree in the pharmacist profession. I know what she would say is..dont do it lol.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Elvis said:


> I've ordered items like anti-virals, antibiotics, and prednisone twice from this site with no prescription and good results.
> 
> Buy Prednisone 'Prednisone' Online Without Prescriptions. No Prescription Needed. Only $0.33. Order Prednisone 'Prednisone' Online Without Prescriptions. Cheap Prednisone 'Prednisone' Online No Prescription.
> 
> ...


How do you know that what you bought is the real deal and not a packaged placebo?


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

RedLion said:


> How do you know that what you bought is the real deal and not a packaged placebo?


Well, The antibiotics and prednisone work, my wife uses the prednisone when the arthritis gets bad or she steps in a fire ant hive and gets at least 20 bites. The tizanidine relaxes the muscles in my back and gives me a bit of dry mouth just like the tizanidine from my doctor does.

We only use these meds a few times a year between the two of us but when we do they work.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Elvis said:


> Well, The antibiotics and prednisone work, my wife uses the prednisone when the arthritis gets bad or she steps in a fire ant hive and gets at least 20 bites. The tizanidine relaxes the muscles in my back and gives me a bit of dry mouth just like the tizanidine from my doctor does.
> 
> We only use these meds a few times a year between the two of us but when we do they work.


Good to hear. Some foreign vendors do sell fake meds, but it appears that the one that you linked to is selling the real deal. Good to know.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

posted on wrong topic


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Just remember different antibiotics are for different things. It would be a good idea to make yourself a cheat sheet stating which antibiotic is for which ailment. Also the dosage and length you need to take them for them to be effective.
> 
> Popping them like tic-tacs and hoping for the best is not a good strategy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


These might help. I can't validate things and I'm NOT A DOCTOR. Use at own risk!

You also have to worry about allergic reactions.

That said I got bit by a tick last spring. Got the doctor's script for doxy filled and went home. WTF! Bottle was HUGE!!!!! They gave about 4 months worth of doxy, should have been 2 weeks. Too bad it don't store well.....

P.S. one page did not load but it's fixed now


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Might be of interest to you all...

https://www.health.harvard.edu/staying-healthy/drug-expiration-dates-do-they-mean-anything

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marineimaging (Jun 1, 2013)

DMSO, Antibiotic spray, adhesive wrap in cammo, we have them in gallons and cases.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Azithromycin is available from Thomas Labs.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Anyone know how or where I can get Lidocaine (2%) without a prescription?
(To be used to numb skin before suturing.)


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Joe Smith said:


> Well I had a hacking cough and felt like bronchitis coming on. Took the dog's antibiotics, wife used to be a pharmacy tech, can't tell you what type but it worked good. This is what I call a little known provision of the "Affordable Care Act".
> 
> It's cheaper to go see the vet. WOOF WOOF


My wife has to explain how her poodle weighs 220lbs and definantly doesn't want to be neutered


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

jimcosta said:


> Anyone know how or where I can get Lidocaine (2%) without a prescription?
> (To be used to numb skin before suturing.)


I'm assuming you mean injectable rather than topical?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

jimcosta said:


> Anyone know how or where I can get Lidocaine (2%) without a prescription?
> (To be used to numb skin before suturing.)


I couldn't find it anywhere, but I did find a Doom and Bloom blog post about using injectable benadryl as a replacement for lidocaine. Injectable benadryl is available from Allivet, but it's not clear to me if it requires a prescription.

I also found an article about making lidocaine solution from the powdered form but, again, it requires a prescirption. I did find powdered benzocaine on Amazon.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

(Pssst... Slippy whispers... "Hey Man, can anyone score me some Iocane Powder, Man?)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> I'm assuming you mean injectable rather than topical?


Go to Mexico. There is a 3%, injectable solution that is available over the counter. Getting it back here is your problem. But your chances of success are well above 90% if you stick only with the lidocaine.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Numb master 5% lidocaine sold.on Amazon


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Bigfoot63 said:


> Numb master 5% lidocaine sold.on Amazon


Thanks!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Numb Master is topical. Still useful, though. I was looking for injectable.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Bigfoot63 said:


> Numb master 5% lidocaine sold.on Amazon


Never heard of this stuff. Thanks


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

jimcosta said:


> Anyone know how or where I can get Lidocaine (2%) without a prescription?
> (To be used to numb skin before suturing.)


I had a source, they'd ship inj. lidocaine and many IV fluids without a medical license or prescription. Just placed a new order with them since mine is about a year past expiration, if the order ships I'll provide the details.



paulag1955 said:


> I also found an article about making lidocaine solution from the powdered form but, again, it requires a prescirption.


I'm familiar with those instructions, everything is available without a prescription but there's lots of drawbacks/concerns - cost of supplies, sterility, very short shelf life of the solution once mixed, and the question of the purity of the lidocaine powder from places like "lidocaineforless" or "medicalnumbingagents". Last resort use only IMO, but very educational in terms of learning the basics of pharmaceutical compounding.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Crunch said:


> I'm familiar with those instructions, everything is available without a prescription but there's lots of drawbacks/concerns - cost of supplies, sterility, very short shelf life of the solution once mixed, and the question of the purity of the lidocaine powder from places like "lidocaineforless" or "medicalnumbingagents". Last resort use only IMO, but very educational in terms of learning the basics of pharmaceutical compounding.


Oh, believe me, I know that everything's available from somewhere. Just in the half hour or so that I looked for it last night, I couldn't find any place that offered it that I would even chance buying from. I found one site that offered Viagra or Cialis as a bonus with purchase. Maybe that sounds great to guys, but it seemed sketchy to me.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

paulag1955 said:


> Oh, believe me, I know that everything's available from somewhere. Just in the half hour or so that I looked for it last night, I couldn't find any place that offered it that I would even chance buying from. I found one site that offered Viagra or Cialis as a bonus with purchase. Maybe that sounds great to guys, but it seemed sketchy to me.


Chemical supply companies, Sigma Aldrich, Spectrum Chemical, etc. USP grade, but very expensive considering a 50mL vial of 2% inj. lidocaine goes for $5-6. My order from this morning shows "complete", but no shipping notice yet. If it goes through I'll post the link.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

Well hell. They canceled my entire order and refunded me (paypal, confirmed) for it because a different product I ordered was not available.



> Your ordered item BHL2B1074XH - SOLUTION, DEXTROSE, 5%, NACL, 0.45%, 1000 ML 1 bag Ships direct from Baxter
> This item has been discontinued by Baxter and is no longer available by the each
> Sorry for our website error We have canceled this order
> We will isue you a full refund to your paypal account


Re-ordered just the lidocaine, will advise.


----------



## khaotic (Jan 16, 2017)

Here is a kit I have bought in the past. https://www.travmed.com/products/suture-syringe-kit


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

2% injectable lidocaine, 50ml multi-dose vial, $17.95. https://www.mountainside-medical.co...ection-50ml-25-pk?_pos=1&_sid=d02d78df0&_ss=r Tried two other companies that offered it cheaper, neither would ship it without a prescription or state medical license.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

Arrived today, exp. Aug 2021.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank you Crunch. You are a god send. I gave up 5 months ago. I will place an order tonight for the Lidocaine alone, then follow up on a few other anti-biotic type medicines (z pak for one) that I am told would be nice to have. I will order each one separately. Thanks for being the path finder!


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Crunch:* I ordered the Lidocaine by itself. I got spooked trying to order hypodermic needles; figured it best to get the Lidocaine first.
Any advice on ordering the needles? They were flagged to not go into the CART without contacting them first. Thanks.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

shopmedvet.com is usually where I get them, and no Rx or medical license required to ship to FL. They sell the syringes and needles separately or together as a combo. A 3-5 ml syringe with a 25-30 gauge needle would be a good choice for injecting lidocaine before suturing/stapling a laceration. https://www.shopmedvet.com/product/96395 They sell them by the box too. Never had a problem ordering with them, shipping cost is $10 unless you buy over $100 though. They run sales with good prices sometimes, and they don't spam (or sell) your email.


----------



## marineimaging (Jun 1, 2013)

Go to Tractor Supply for Flex bandage and horse antiseptic. Other items can be purchased on line. The tampon and pad is for major wound dressing. And dental pliers are more valuable than you think.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

jimcosta said:


> Anyone know how or where I can get Lidocaine (2%) without a prescription?
> (To be used to numb skin before suturing.)


https://www.medicalnumbingagents.com/

NO idea of this site - risk is alllll yours!!!!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

jimcosta said:


> *Crunch:* I ordered the Lidocaine by itself. I got spooked trying to order hypodermic needles; figured it best to get the Lidocaine first.
> Any advice on ordering the needles? They were flagged to not go into the CART without contacting them first. Thanks.


You can go to CVS or TSC and get needles.

I use them to inject my squash vines with BT solution if they get infected with squash borer larva.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy told me he use to take dog penicillin but stopped after he was hit by a car - seems he stepped off the curb to piss on a fire hydrant and POW - a car hit him


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Just to clarify the conversation about 2% Lidocaine for numbing the skin.

I ordered and received the above without a prescription (legally) from: https://www.mountainside-medical.co...ection-50ml-25-pk?_pos=1&_sid=d02d78df0&_ss=r

I ordered and received the needles (without a prescription) from https://www.shopmedvet.com/product/96395


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The FishMoxFishFlex site has a good inventory of fish antibiotics in stock, including *Azithromycin*
if folks are looking.

In Stock Fish Antibiotics


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Bump


----------



## 98G (2 mo ago)

txmarine6531 said:


> Is there a reliable website for expiration dates, or how long past the stamped date you can go? I know some will turn poisonous. I want to get some, but I never get sick enough to need antibiotics. I haven't had to take any since August of '02, had walking pneumonia in boot camp. Since then, nothing. I'd still like to, just in case.


Tetracycline is one I know of that can become toxic when outdated. 

But it's the exception and not the rule. Most meds simply lose potency over time.


----------

